# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Cili ekip do të fitojë Kupën e Botës 2010?

## Altin1

Kush mendoni se ka ate qe duhet per te fituar kupen e botes ne Afriken e Jugut.

Votoni dhe jepni arsyet se perse mendoni se skuadra ne fjale do te fitoje boterorin.

----------


## strange

Deutschland do fitoje se s'ben!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## USA NR1

*Une mendoj Anglia por nuk dyshoj edhe Spanjollet*

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Une jam tifoz i cmend italian dhe shpresoj ta fioj italia po duke pare gjendjen e lojtarve italian dhe atyre te kombtareve te tjera mendoj se e fiton Anglia

----------


## ExTaSy

Argentina kam deshir ta fiton por favorit jan ANglia spanja Barazil..

----------


## toni007

argjentina.....

ka lojtaret me te forte dhe meriton fitoren.

----------


## puroshkodran

megjithse jam tifoz gjerman mendoj se e fiton anglia

surpriza e botnorit mendoj se do te jete bregu i fildisht

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*Hollanda.*


P.S: Pa tifozllik  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## AIRON^BOY

Si tifoz Hollandez, votova Hollanden.
Besoj dhe uroj qe botorin t'a fitoje nje prej ketyre ekipeve : Argjentin, Holland, ose Spanje. Jan te ekipe qe bejne nje loje spektakolare, loje  defruese.... Ne perberje mendoj qe kane lojtaret me te mire keto tre ekipe...... T'a fitoj ekipi me i mire dhe ekipi me spektakolar.... .Mbi te gjitha te fitoj futbolli i bukur.

----------


## Jack Watson

*Unë bëj tifo për këto dy skuadra: Argjentina dhe Anglia. Po s'do më ngelte hatri sikur ta fitonte Italia ose Gjermania. 

*

----------


## PINK

Une jam fan me Italine, po sikur te fitoj prape nuku ka lezet. Do mendohem kujt tja jap voten .lol

----------


## broken_smile

Brazili pa asnje dyshim  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## strong_07

Un mendoj se Spanja pasi qe ne skuadren e saj ka 8 lojtar te Barcelones

----------


## Gjinokastra

> Deutschland do fitoje se s'ben!


Nuk keni shance, sorry.




> *Une mendoj Anglia por nuk dyshoj edhe Spanjollet*


Në fakt, edhe unë mendoj se finalja do jetë Angli-Spanjë.




> Une jam tifoz i cmend italian dhe shpresoj ta fioj italia po duke pare gjendjen e lojtarve italian dhe atyre te kombtareve te tjera mendoj se e fiton Anglia


100% dakord, edhe unë jam me Italinë, por mendoj se do fitoj Anglia, janë shumë të fortë, sidomos do shikoni se çfarë do bëjë "xhaxhi Rooney".

----------


## Falco115

Si favorit i shof Argjentinen, Spanjen dhe Brazilin njëren nga keto, derisa tifoj per Italin dhe Anglin...

----------


## Deusexmachina

Spanja ose Argjentina.

----------


## niku-nyc

Sipas meje gjysemfinalet do jen: _Angli-Argjentine_ dhe _Spanje-Brazil_. 

Kush del ne finale do jet 50/50.



*Italia* shume e veshtire qe ta perserisi, jan ekip i vjeter dhe afersisht i njejti nga ai ne 2006, kur ishin me te rinj.

*Gjermania* si gjithnje nuk zhgenjen por ket here ka mungesa dhe me shume lojtar te rinj. Mendoj se Gjermania do jet favorite per Euro 2012 dhe ne boterorin tjeter, bashk me Brazilin (qe do luhen ne vendin e tyre).

*Hollanda*, si cdo here zhgenjen dhe kur vjen per te treguar forcen me ekipet e medhaja nuk ecen dot larg. Hollanda kishin grupin me te leht eliminatore por sidoqoft mbeten ekip i mire. Un do kisha shume deshire qe ta fitonin por shume e veshtire.

*Franca* eshte ber cop-cop fare, duket si nje ekip Afrikane pa motivim dhe disipline. Ka ren shume me largimin e Vieira, Makelele, dhe Zidane.

----------


## The_Capital

*Une jam me Anglin dhe besoj se kesaj here Anglia e ka rendin qe te merr kupen ka lojtar shume te fort mjafton vetem Rooeny te jete ne form, por nuk e perjashtoj edhe Spanjen me gjithe formacionin perfekt qe e ka, sa i perket Italis ate harrone kjo ne grupe ka per tu derzuar :P.

Anglia Campion.*

----------


## USA NR1

England..........

----------


## The_Capital

> England..........



*Ketu mblidhen tifozat e Anglis per te tifo  .
Pershendetje.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=125332*

----------

